# A reputable Toy poodle breeders in FL



## MonikaB (6 mo ago)

Hello,
Could you recommend a reputable toy poodle breeder in FL (I’m located in Sarasota and willing to travel up to 6 hours). I would like to adopt a pure, healthy and a healthy poodle .

Thanks!


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Contact the Tampa Bay Poodle Club. The web site is tampabaypoodleclub.org. The breeder referral is: *Linda Tilka*. She can be reached at 727 647-2243.


----------



## MonikaB (6 mo ago)

Thank you for the information, Johanna!


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Snap! I was just about to post when Johanna posted. Florida has several regional poodle clubs affiliated with the Poodle Club of America. You might want to reach out to the breeder referral contact at the local clubs. Here is a link with contact information for Florida clubs: Florida - The Poodle Club of America

One thing to keep in mind about toy poodles is that top notch breeders do not always have puppies available for sale immediately, and they are sometimes maddeningly vague about when you can expect to receive your puppy. One reason is that toy puppy litters are quite small, usually one to three puppies. Another reason is that the breeder may need to hold back a female puppy for her own breeding program, or she may have promised a show quality puppy to a partner. In such a situation if the litter produces only two pups, both females of show quality, then chances are the breeder would choose not to sell one to a pet home. Conversely, if all three pups were males, and they seemed likely to go over height, then she would probably place all three in a pet home.


----------



## MonikaB (6 mo ago)

Thank you! I am looking for a serious (24/7) emotional support pup so portability is a must. I also suffer from allergies hence the poodle . I’m willing to patiently wait for the right companion.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

@farleysd, a wonderful and knowledgeable breeder member here, has mentioned Nanjac in a positive way, it seemed to me. They are in Florida.

You can reach out to the PCA contact as applicable here:








PCA National Breeder Referral - The Poodle Club of America


On this page...Breeder Referral ContactsPCA National Breeder Members Lists Breeder Referral Contacts Breeder referral West of the Mississippi: Mary OlundPhone: (415) 457-4648Send email to: [email protected] calls from 9:00 AM to 5:00 PM Pacific time Breeder referral...




poodleclubofamerica.org





You may end up needing to travel to pick up a Toy. Well-bred and husbanded Toy and Miniature puppies can take a bit of time to locate. If you find a breeder with whom you sync well, you can ask to get on their waitlist. Please be sure to check the breeding pair is up to date on required health testing. This link offers a lot of info on that:





Find A Poodle - Versatility In Poodles, Inc.


Versatility In Poodles, Inc.




vipoodle.org





Please ask questions here, and also search the site. There's a wealth of info here.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Not to dissuade but keep in mind that hypoallergenic means only "less" allergenic. Some people still react to poodles. Use the search function to find recent threads, There've been a few in the last 6m or so. 

Also, if you haven't already, be sure to research ESA vs PSD regulations and restrictions.


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks Streetcar, Yes I do like Nancy and Jack of Nanjac. There contact information is on the Apricot Red Poodle Club webpage.


----------

